# Photos and albums



## coffeejo (5 Feb 2014)

We're lucky to have so many great photographers on CC (must be something to do with all the fresh air. Or cake) but it's a shame that once posted and liked, the photos vanish into murky depths of the archives, sometimes rediscovered in a 'holy thread resurrection' moment but mostly forgotten.

Now, before anyone points this out, I know there's the option to upload photos to the albums but that's a rather static way of sharing your photos or enjoying other people's. I can't remember the last time I looked at anyone's album. (Sorry. ops)

Here's my idea 

Is there a way to add an option to the file upload thingy so that you can add it to your albums at the same time as you're uploading it to the site for posting in a thread? 

Just a thought.


----------



## Shaun (5 Feb 2014)

No, sorry. However I am reviewing two new galleries for the photography forum so I'll have a look to see if either gallery has the option to use your album pics in posts (the other way around to what you'd prefer, but your suggested method would involve hacking into the core software - which is not something I want to do!). 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## coffeejo (6 Feb 2014)

Maybe something to suggest to the developers?


----------



## Shaun (6 Feb 2014)

coffeejo said:


> Maybe something to suggest to the developers?



Unfortunately they're not going to modify the core to suit a third-party add-on; it sort of works the other way around, add-on developers have to work with what the _core _offers and make the most of it.


----------

